# Coding Auto PDC



## tester00 (Dec 4, 2006)

Hi,

i found the code in my M4 named Auto_PDC. It will activate the PDC when we drive slowly and
approaching something.

I coded Auto_Pdc alone and in the idrive there is a checkbox, but i cant activate it.

Anybody knows it?


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

Auto PDC now works on 2016 F3x cars equipped with Parking Assist:

*Parking Assistant for parallel and now perpendicular parking*
The Parking Assistant in the new BMW 3 Series now helps the driver to park in spaces that are perpendicular to the road as well as parallel spots. At speeds below approximately 22 mph ultrasonic sensors measure potential parking spaces, which are then shown in the central information display. If the driver now activates the Parking Assistant, the car will steer itself into the space while the driver merely has to control the accelerator and brake or switch between forward and reverse gear when prompted. *The Parking Assistant also includes the new Auto PDC function*, which allows the Park Distance Control to switch on automatically when approaching an object at the front and display the remaining distance. When traffic jam situations with stop-start traffic are detected, the Auto PDC function is deactivated.
(Official Details: The 2016 BMW 3 Series Sedan and Sports Wagon LCI)​
As far as I can tell, there is no change in the part numbers for the PMA module or the PDC sensors, so I am wondering if it is just a matter of updating the PMA software (and possibly changing the Zeitkriterium).


----------



## Danny Hoang Dat (Nov 10, 2015)

Hello dmnc02,

Can you explain further about the Zeitkriterium? Can we change it in e-sys?

Thanks



dmnc02 said:


> Auto PDC now works on 2016 F3x cars equipped with Parking Assist:
> 
> *Parking Assistant for parallel and now perpendicular parking*
> The Parking Assistant in the new BMW 3 Series now helps the driver to park in spaces that are perpendicular to the road as well as parallel spots. At speeds below approximately 22 mph ultrasonic sensors measure potential parking spaces, which are then shown in the central information display. If the driver now activates the Parking Assistant, the car will steer itself into the space while the driver merely has to control the accelerator and brake or switch between forward and reverse gear when prompted. *The Parking Assistant also includes the new Auto PDC function*, which allows the Park Distance Control to switch on automatically when approaching an object at the front and display the remaining distance. When traffic jam situations with stop-start traffic are detected, the Auto PDC function is deactivated.
> ...


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Danny Hoang Dat said:


> Hello dmnc02,
> 
> Can you explain further about the Zeitkriterium? Can we change it in e-sys?
> 
> Thanks


*Zeitkriterium - What it is and why you should care (HINT = VO Date):*

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=642231


----------



## James Bonoko (May 28, 2013)

Hi all


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

The information on the PMA module part numbers still does not seem to be up to date in the ETK database, but the PMA modules that support Auto PDC do show up with a different HWEL in E-Sys, so it looks like this is not just a matter of a software update.


----------



## djsaad1 (Sep 3, 2012)

I am going to look into this when I get home tonight. I have a 2016 f06, even if you can't get the cameras to pop up again. There is most likely a setting to keep the sensors on at all time. I would guess in ICM there is a max speed code where the sensors turn off on their own at a certain speed.


----------



## pyroboy024 (Mar 1, 2016)

Anyone have any luck on this yet


----------



## CoolerLutz (Nov 17, 2014)

I retrofitted PMA in my F10 LCI recently by adding PMA ECU and replacing JBE and PDC ECU. After coding active PDC in HU and ICM the menu item "Auto PDC" is visible but not selectable. 
Anyhow auto PDC seems to be active. I noticed that in my parking lot by a pure chance. 
After approaching a wall very slow the NBT screen switched to PDC automaticly. 

During all the coding a realised that in the PDC ECU are some comments saying auto PDC is always on in PMA equipped cars.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

CoolerLutz said:


> I retrofitted PMA in my F10 LCI recently by adding PMA ECU and replacing JBE and PDC ECU. After coding active PDC in HU and ICM the menu item "Auto PDC" is visible but not selectable.


So you did not change or add any hardware? You simply injected and updated ECU's?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Almaretto said:


> So you did not change or add any hardware? You simply injected and updated ECU's?


He wrote "adding PMA ECU".

This is new Hardware (ECU).


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> He wrote "adding PMA ECU".
> 
> This is new Hardware (ECU).


As I have never physically held an ECU and often think of the modules as software to be manipulated, I was just asking for clarification. And, there I have it. Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Almaretto said:


> As I have never physically held an ECU and often think of the modules as software to be manipulated, I was just asking for clarification. And, there I have it. Thanks.


:thumbup:

ECU is a Electronic Control Unit, and it is a module with firmware in it. He Added PMA module, and removed JBE and PDC modules.


----------



## CoolerLutz (Nov 17, 2014)

I added PMA ECU in the car and PMA was not working at all. Afterwards i replaced JBE and put a new separat PDC ECU into. If no PMA is equipped from factory JBE and PDC is physically one module.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

CoolerLutz said:


> I added PMA ECU in the car and PMA was not working at all. Afterwards i replaced JBE and put a new separat PDC ECU into. If no PMA is equipped from factory JBE and PDC is physically one module.


Thank you for those very informative additional details. I ended up also finding this supplemental Retrofit Park Assist thread. Then, spent some time with Rheingold learning about installing the park assist control unit and ultrasound sensors for park assistant.

Given how good the cameras with guidelines already are, I do not really need the car to park itself. However, it would be nice for PDC to stay active and now I have a much better sense of what it would take to make that possible.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

CoolerLutz said:


> I added PMA ECU in the car and PMA was not working at all. Afterwards i replaced JBE and put a new separat PDC ECU into. If no PMA is equipped from factory JBE and PDC is physically one module.


Do you happen to know the part numbers for the (JBE and PDC) ECU's? I found some discontinued PMA's for less, but not sure if version matters.


----------



## CoolerLutz (Nov 17, 2014)

Sure I can tell you the part number later today. I don't have access to ETK right now.

But you have to consider the following, all the part number are valid for a F10 LCI build after 11/2013 only. Before that date you don't need any other JBE and PDC ECU. Reason for that is the introduction of the new PMA with automatic throttle during parking process. Before 11/2013 you have to do it manually and you can simply put a single PMA ECU into.. 

So at the it depend from your cars build date what you have to do.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

CoolerLutz said:


> Sure I can tell you the part number later today. I don't have access to ETK right now.
> 
> But you have to consider the following, all the part number are valid for a F10 LCI build after 11/2013 only. Before that date you don't need any other JBE and PDC ECU. Reason for that is the introduction of the new PMA with automatic throttle during parking process. Before 11/2013 you have to do it manually and you can simply put a single PMA ECU into..
> 
> So at the it depend from your cars build date what you have to do.


2016 F10 (July 2015 Build).


----------



## CoolerLutz (Nov 17, 2014)

In your case i would have a look for 9345320, 9353417 or 9361114 for JBE ECU. Those ECU must be one with 2 connectors only. The third one would the integrated PDC ECU which we dont need anymore with the PMA. 
There is only one PDC ECU available which i used: 9 348 370. The PMA number would be 6 873 360. 
All the number are for the european market (Germany). I dont know if the same available in the US.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

CoolerLutz said:


> In your case i would have a look for 9345320, 9353417 or 9361114 for JBE ECU. Those ECU must be one with 2 connectors only. The third one would the integrated PDC ECU which we dont need anymore with the PMA.
> There is only one PDC ECU available which i used: 9 348 370. The PMA number would be 6 873 360.
> All the number are for the european market (Germany). I dont know if the same available in the US.


Thank you. I will look for those.


----------



## ramez75 (Sep 18, 2011)

Hi


----------



## ramez75 (Sep 18, 2011)

Hi
I have a 2015 F06 with July 2014 production date US spec. I am very interested in the retrofit. I have rear and front pdc, rear camera, all surround view, drive assistant etc
How do I know what pma I have....also do my current sensors work. What hardwar I need 

Any input greatly appreciated 

RB


----------

